# Decent Fish For Sure



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Not mine, but I wish it was. I understand it was 32" and 16#. Not sure if it was weighed on a state certified scale or not. Some are quick to belittle folks for trying to follow forum rules and publicly say to all that will listen that they are selfish for following them, but the rules are very, very clear. Unless they have recently changed we are not to mention particular areas even on "mentionables". So, in that spirit all I will say about this fish is that it was taken in the EUP within the last several days. The lucky anglers head was purposely chopped to disguise his identity.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

A fish for 10 lifetimes! SMH


----------



## loonypier (Aug 1, 2015)

Brook trout or Splake?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I cannot see pink spots with blue halos so my guess would be Splake.

Nice fish. Looks like it lived and fed in a lake. Or, had access to one.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

It does look like a splake.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Splake. Forked tail. What a fish!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, it is a splake. It sure would be interesting to know how old it was. FM


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Holy Huge Splake. Nice fish.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Wow!


----------

